# attatching velvet to screen frame?



## bbieger (Sep 15, 2009)

Just staple or use some spray glue as well? Seems like stapling would be fine but I have seen various references to using spray glue.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Be careful with spray glue not to get it on your screen. Contact cement should work, also.


----------



## bbieger (Sep 15, 2009)

perhaps I should clarify. I am making a separate frame, wrapping it in velvet and then mounting it in front of the screen.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Then spray would be easiest, although a little more costly.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

I would just spray the glue on the face of the frame only, then bond the velvet, smoothing it down as you go..and then wrap it around the frame and staple it on the back..


----------



## bbieger (Sep 15, 2009)

Thanks. That sounds like the best plan. I was thinking that if I sprayed both as soon as they touched it would be stuck and no smoothing could happen.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## STMY (Nov 15, 2009)

To prevent glue getting through the fabric, you might want to first spray on the back (2 adjacent sides), smooth those sides. Next staple those sides (on the back as well) and then do the other 2 adjacent sides in the same manner. 

Don't stretch the fabric too much - whatever method you use - since stretching the fabric unevenly will change the percieved coloring of the edges more, due to the way light reflects on it.


----------



## bbieger (Sep 15, 2009)

good tip. I was actually planning to wrap the individual pieces then assemble them with metal corner brackets. I thought I recall seeing a post about doing it that way. I'm a little worried about butting the miters together that have fabric wrapped around them but we will see how it goes I guess. I figure with some clamps I can get the joint pretty tight and use my air nailer to tack them in place.


By the way, if anyone has allot of stapling to do, I bought a pretty cheap pneumatic stapler --was around $30 and it works like a charm!! It's like I'm hunting for things to staple


----------

